# Advent 9517 web cam driver needed



## evinodpatil (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi All,
I am having Advant 9517 laptop, but its web cam is not working when ever iam trying to access the web cam through windows movei maker or yahoo msg it gives me error as 'Web camera is not connected', I have checked the hardware list but in this list it detects the hardware i.e. usb web camera. I have reinstalled windows Vista 3 times but problem still persist. Can you please help me to resolve the problem

can you pelase tell me how can i get driver for web cam

it will be my great pleasure if you give your email id so that i can comunicat with you directly.

Please help me i am so fustrated with this.

Regards
Vinod


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

triple post being helped at

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/advent-9517-web-cam-driver-needed-237316.html


----------

